# quanto occupa un pacchetto compilato?

## soigres

mettiamo che io voglia sapere quanto occupa su disco un pacchetto GIA' INSTALLATO per esempio nel mio caso quanto occupa kde-i18n...

----------

## silian87

mmm non so se ci sono sistemi migliori... io ho gia' in mente una barbarie  :Very Happy: 

Potresti fare un for dall'output di "equery files $pacchetto" e fare un du (-h) per ogni files.... non so se ci sono sistemi piu' "ortodossi"...  :Laughing: 

----------

## bender86

```
equery size PACCHETTO
```

oppure 

```
equery files PACCHETTO
```

 e poi controlli ogni file.

oppure 

```
quickpkg PACCHETTO

du -h PACCHETTO.tbz2
```

----------

## soigres

ma scusate, come dite voi non è slamente la dimansione del sorgente? a me interessa il pacchetto compilato e kde-i18n è u npacchetto singolo, non mi interessa sapere tutte le dipendenze

----------

## silian87

Beh scusa... allora basta fare come per ogni file di cui vuoi sapere la dimensione:

```
du file
```

Oppure in Human Readable:

```
du -h file
```

----------

## soigres

forse "sono stato spiegato" male   :Wink:  ...

```
emerge -pv kde-i18n
```

mi dice quanto è grande la dimensione del sorgente, giusto? (supponiamo che kde-i18n non abbia bisogno di altri pacchetti, quindi è lui da solo e mi pare sia intorno ai 12 mega di sorgente)

 :Arrow:  adesso voglio sapere una volta compilato sto pacchetto quanto occupa (chiaro che non l'ho appena installato quindi non posso fare banalmente la differenza di mega occupate su disco tra prima e dopo  :Wink:  )

----------

## lavish

 *soigres wrote:*   

> adesso voglio sapere una volta compilato sto pacchetto quanto occupa (chiaro che non l'ho appena installato quindi non posso fare banalmente la differenza di mega occupate su disco tra prima e dopo  )

 

Ma in che lingua parli?   :Laughing: 

Ad ogni modo,  bender86 ti ha già risposto... prova a fare come ti ha scritto

Cya

----------

## Ic3M4n

beh... mi sembra che abbia ragione silian87. in quel modo sai la dimensione di ogni file. se lo applichi ad equery l'hai di tutto quello che hai emerso. è invece sbagliato quello che ha detto bender86, in quanto la sua soluzione porta ad un file compresso, quindi che occupa meno di quello che effettivamente hai su pc.

----------

## lavish

Ic3M4n, bender86 ha datto tutte le soluzioni possibili. La via più semplice (la prima che ha proposto infatti) è questa:

```

lavish@darkstar ~ $ equery size fluxbox

[ Searching for packages matching fluxbox... ]

* size of x11-wm/fluxbox-0.9.13-r1 ]

           Total files : 149

           Total size  : 2200.13 KiB

```

----------

## soigres

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ic3M4n, bender86 ha datto tutte le soluzioni possibili. La via più semplice (la prima che ha proposto infatti) è questa:
> 
> ```
> 
> lavish@darkstar ~ $ equery size fluxbox
> ...

 eh sì, effettivamente il sorgente è 12mega e invece qui mi dice 23mega

grazie a tutti!

----------

## silian87

Se percaso in quella frase incasinata   :Laughing:   intendevi che vuoi sapere quanto occupera' in binario un pacchetto prima di installarlo, ti dico che non e' possibile... infatti a seconda delle USE e delle CFLAGS il pacchetto occupera' di piu' o di meno... a meno di non istituire un database di dimensioni di pacchetti con use diverse...ò ma mi sembra una grande cacchiata inutile   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## silian87

Ah niente, letto ora la risposta   :Smile:  .

----------

## soigres

 *soigres wrote:*   

> mettiamo che io voglia sapere quanto occupa su disco un pacchetto GIA' INSTALLATO per esempio nel mio caso quanto occupa kde-i18n...

   :Arrow:  GIA' INSTALLATO

----------

## Ic3M4n

 *lavish wrote:*   

> Ic3M4n, bender86 ha datto tutte le soluzioni possibili. La via più semplice (la prima che ha proposto infatti) 

 

oops, l'ho letto in due tranche il thread e mi sono scordato che bender86 avesse fornito più soluzioni. chiedo scusa per la distrazione soprattutto a bender86   :Embarassed:  , cmq la seconda opzione era sbagliata,   :Very Happy:   anche se la prima molto più elegante e senza bisogno di reinventare la ruota.   :Laughing: 

----------

## silian87

Calmino...   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Scusa ma visto che dopo le prime risposte continuavi a chiedere, pensavo che il problema fosse stato diverso, e frasi come questa:

 *Quote:*   

> (chiaro che non l'ho appena installato quindi non posso fare banalmente la differenza di mega occupate su disco tra prima e dopo  )

 

Me l'avevano fatto pensare ancora di piu'.

Ora e' risolto... fine.  :Wink: 

----------

## soigres

 *silian87 wrote:*   

> Calmino...  
> 
> Scusa ma visto che dopo le prime risposte continuavi a chiedere, pensavo che il problema fosse stato diverso, e frasi come questa:
> 
>  *Quote:*   (chiaro che non l'ho appena installato quindi non posso fare banalmente la differenza di mega occupate su disco tra prima e dopo  ) 
> ...

 V pace e prosperità a te fratello V

----------

## bender86

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> beh... mi sembra che abbia ragione silian87. in quel modo sai la dimensione di ogni file. se lo applichi ad equery l'hai di tutto quello che hai emerso. è invece sbagliato quello che ha detto bender86, in quanto la sua soluzione porta ad un file compresso, quindi che occupa meno di quello che effettivamente hai su pc.

 

Ops, che pollo!   :Embarassed: 

Grazie della correzione

----------

## rb34

Ciao,

visto che con la gentoo lo spazio su disco diventa inesorabilmente sempre meno, vorrei sapere se c'e' in giro qualche tool che indichi quanto spazio occupano i vari pacchetti una volta installati.

Infatti spesso si installa roba che magari si usa poco, e quando lo spazio diventa di meno si potrebbe decidere di toglierla, valutando quanto occupa.

Per il resto, ho già attuato tutte le pulizie possibili nel sistema.

Forse quello che non mi è aiuta è l'uso dell'ext3, ma voglio usare un fs che sia il più sicuro possibile, e se nom sbaglio questo è uno di quelli.

----------

## Ic3M4n

se n'era già parlato di quest'argomento...

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384768-highlight-dimensione+pacchetti.html

cavolo però almeno cercare un po' prima di aprire thread inutili... ti faccio notare le keyword per la ricerca... mi sembrano molto simili al titolo di questo thread.

----------

## rb34

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se n'era già parlato di quest'argomento...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384768-highlight-dimensione+pacchetti.html
> 
> cavolo però almeno cercare un po' prima di aprire thread inutili... ti faccio notare le keyword per la ricerca... mi sembrano molto simili al titolo di questo thread.

 

Chiedo scusa. 

Tuttavia trovo il sistema di ricerca dei forum decisamente scadente, e mi metto spesso a cercare qualcosa, ma esce fuori tutt'altro. Poi mi ero pure scordato che anche selezionando "tutto disponibile" il forum ita non viene scartabellato

Potrebbe essere utile un comando "cancella thread"  :Smile: 

EDIT...

Comuqnue, sebbene non l'abbia scritto esplicitamente, mi sarebbe piaciuto un tool. magari grafico, che elenca tutti i pacchetti con le loro dimensioni e file e ti permette di ordinarli secondo vari criteri e di farci qualcosa, tipo unmerge. Di questo non ho mai sentito parlare, sto comunque cercando altri thread

----------

## Ic3M4n

magari i mods lo attaccano all'altro... cmq non mi sembra particolarmente scadente la ricerca del forum, basta ricordarsi di selezionare italian, altrimenti cerca esclusivamente nel forum internazionale.

----------

## rb34

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> magari i mods lo attaccano all'altro... cmq non mi sembra particolarmente scadente la ricerca del forum, basta ricordarsi di selezionare italian, altrimenti cerca esclusivamente nel forum internazionale.

 

"Purtroppo" mi sono abituato troppo bene con google, che tira fuori risultati ottimi spesso ai primi posti. Solo che lui non sfrutta solo la presenza delle parole nel testo

----------

## rb34

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Ciao,
> 
> visto che con la gentoo lo spazio su disco diventa inesorabilmente sempre meno, vorrei sapere se c'e' in giro qualche tool che indichi quanto spazio occupano i vari pacchetti una volta installati.

 

Comunque, per adesso ho messo insieme questo

```
for i in $(./qpkg  -I --no-colors | awk '{print $1}') ; do equery size $i; done
```

Ah, vedo che ora qpkg è deprecato e lo hanno tolto dalla bin solita.. però è molto più veloce a dire i pacchetti installati, perché non ne cerca ulteriori dettagli

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Comunque, per adesso ho messo insieme questo

 

ma sei fuori?

beh... non è nulla di sbagliato... però... è un lavoro inutile  :Wink: 

```
melkor ~ # etcat -s net-misc/openssh

[ Results for search key           : net-misc/openssh ]

[ Candidate applications found : 5 ]

 Only printing found installed programs.

* net-misc/openssh-4.2_p1

           Total Files : 65

            Total Size : 2472.10 KB
```

----------

## rb34

 *k.gothmog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> melkor ~ # etcat -s net-misc/openssh
> 
> ...

 

Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma io vorrei queste informazioni per tutti i package installati. Non vedo possibilità di specificazione tipo "world" per etcat, mi sbaglio?

----------

## .:chrome:.

 *rb34 wrote:*   

> Forse mi sfugge qualcosa, ma io vorrei queste informazioni per tutti i package installati. Non vedo possibilità di specificazione tipo "world" per etcat, mi sbaglio?

 

ops... chiedo scusa, deve essermi sfuggito.

esattamente cosa intendi? spazio occupato globalmente da tutti i pacchetti? in quel caso basterebbe un "df -ah"

se vuoi invece fare questo per ogni pacchetto, puoi cavartela con un solo for:

```
for i in `cat /var/lib/portage/world | sort`; do etcat -s $i; done
```

----------

## gutter

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> se n'era già parlato di quest'argomento...
> 
> https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-384768-highlight-dimensione+pacchetti.html
> 
> 

 

[MOD]Fatto il merge con il thread indicato da Ic3M4n. Grazie per la segnalazione.[/MOD]

----------

## rb34

[quote="k.gothmog"] *rb34 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> esattamente cosa intendi? spazio occupato globalmente da tutti i pacchetti? in quel caso basterebbe un "df -ah"
> 
> se vuoi invece fare questo per ogni pacchetto, puoi cavartela con un solo for:
> ...

 

Sì, intendevo conoscere la dimensione occupata dai singoli pacchetti installati, quindi il df non va.

Il cat del world file in effetti è furbo e rapido, diciamo che in generale preferisco passare per qualche tool tipo qpkg o equery, che si preoccupano loro di sapere dove sta il world file e di come è fatto, metti che venga spostato o cambi formato . 

Il passo successivo che vorrei, è ordinare la lista ottenuta per file o per size.. ma i miei ricordi delle varie utilitine (tr awk sed bla bla) sono un po' arruginiti, se qualcuno si vuole divertire...

----------

## makoomba

in world non ci sono le dipendenze.

per avere una lista completa

```
equery list  | sed -e 's/^/=/' | while read pkt; do equery size $pkt; done
```

per l'ordinamento, basta redirigere il comando precedente in un $file e

```
tr \(\) "  " < $file | sort -rn -k 9 | less
```

----------

